# 1997 specialized sirrus FREE!!!



## militarymonark (Sep 3, 2011)

so I was given this bike with a few others, this of course was worth my time, rocking Shimano RSX100 components and very tiny tires lol. I had to repair the     rear derailleur, looks like the spring unwound but its fixed now shifts perfect and replace a tire. Very quiet bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2011)

well went on my first ride i dont think i went a mile before the tire blew in the back so frustrating, it was the hardest tire to get on there its comparable to
trying to put a non schwinn tire on an s-7 rim if anyone has ever tried. So im thinking SLIME!!


----------



## curtis odom (Sep 7, 2011)

From experience I found that every "free" bike cost around $100 to get back on the road.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 8, 2011)

That bike looks like a pretty good deal for $100.  Yeah, I tried to put a 26x1.75 on a 26x1 3/4 once.  You really need a big tire lever.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 18, 2011)

so far only cost me like 12 bucks


----------

